# Macrom EXT.A-DSP...



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

http://www.macrom.it/download.php?file=OM EXT.A1DSP.pdf

same/similiar to PPI DCX/Zap DSP?

Discuss..


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

Looks interesting. Any info on price/availability?


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2007)

Interesting indeed ... this is virtually idenitcal to the *Zapco DSP6-SL* 

Inputs, outputs, controller, software screen, etc. ... virtually identical to Zapco.

Most likely, the same design house used by Zapco and Focal for their new DSP offerings also designed this Macrom unit.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

ca90ss said:


> Looks interesting. Any info on price/availability?



Ill have that info shortly, also dealers interested in the product feel free to contact me.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

werewolf said:


> Interesting indeed ... this is virtually idenitcal to the *Zapco DSP6-SL*
> 
> Inputs, outputs, controller, software screen, etc. ... virtually identical to Zapco.
> 
> Most likely, the same design house used by Zapco and Focal for their new DSP offerings also designed this Macrom unit.



I thought it might peak your interests.  Care to disect one?


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2007)

I already know what's inside


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

well then its no fun.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

I'm guessing the design is licensed. Anyone know the name of the design house / group?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

I can try to find out, but may be a bit of info not easily shared...


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

posted on ECA as well for more insight, despite half of you are here already.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

6spdcoupe said:


> I can try to find out, but may be a bit of info not easily shared...


Exactly what makes it even better once we do find out...


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm guessing that it is designed by a certain korean build house that also builds Focal, JL, PG and several more brands amps.


----------



## corrado (Jun 15, 2005)

damn......it is already available since 2005...
go check out their 2005 catalog...
wonder what is the pricing like...


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Now that controller looks exactly lke the Zapco's.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

hmmm, looks like it does the same single channel in, multiple channel out as the DCX, but what I like the most is the SOFTWARE lol

is this even available in the US? and can we get it before prices go through ala the DCX lol


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

does this have balanced outputs like the zapco product? (the pdf wont load for me)


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

Software *drool* If only we could get the software for the PPI


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

toolfan91 said:


>


my sentiments EXACTLY lol


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

newtitan said:


> my sentiments EXACTLY lol


You get my PM?


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

yep


----------



## ATB (Aug 30, 2005)

what is the 'coaxial' input used for?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

waiting for a callback as we speak.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Anyone know how to get a hold of one of these in the U.S. ??? What about a price?


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

caugh....caugh.....zapco's intitial reject....cough...cough.....


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

The Zapco is nice except I don't have amps with balanced inputs.


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

the other hated guy said:


> caugh....caugh.....zapco's intitial reject....cough...cough.....


I have a hard time believing that. Doesn't seem cost efficient for the real OEM to have that many different versions. It would definitely be in Zap's best interest to say that, and I'd expect them to even if they were identical.


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

chadillac3 said:


> I have a hard time believing that. Doesn't seem cost efficient for the real OEM to have that many different versions. It would definitely be in Zap's best interest to say that, and I'd expect them to even if they were identical.



chad...why do u always have to comment on things you have absolutely have no idea about


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

That is probably the version zapco chose and then had the provider modify so they could use simbilink and other stuff. I'll bet the actual chip is the same and the software is virtually identical.


----------



## Need-sq (May 26, 2007)

Seriously though, is there software that exist for the PPI? and if it does why the hell can't anyone get it   . I'd really like to know. will software ever be avaiable. Can someone "on the inside" help out at all with regard to, at least the existence of it and if it does exist is there a "round about" way to get it.....It's a real PITA going through all those menus especially for 6 presets. no wonder the buttons are breaking


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

the other hated guy said:


> chad...why do u always have to comment on things you have absolutely have no idea about


Tell me this: did you do the design, or work for the OEM? Or Zapco? I know enough to know that I personally wouldn't take Zapco's word at face value.

****; I remember very clearly a time on ECA when you were arguing with Jeff and I saying the Zapco processing was not as good as normal 31 band EQs soon after the DCs came out; now all of a sudden you know the exact history?


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

chadillac3 said:


> Tell me this: did you do the design, or work for the OEM? Or Zapco? I know enough to know that I personally wouldn't take Zapco's word at face value.


your right chad...you know all...I forgot.....wanna fill me in on why I shouldn't ever trust zapco?


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

I'll bet the version of the chip in the PPI DCX is incompatible with the software out there and attempting to use it may fry the chip. That is why no one is releasing anything.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Just got a price quote from the Canadian contact on Macrom's site. $2500! No thanks.


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

the other hated guy said:


> your right chad...you know all...I forgot.....wanna fill me in on why I shouldn't ever trust zapco?


http://forum.elitecaraudio.com/showthread.php?threadid=126195&pagenumber=2

Just in case you had forgotten.

Why shouldn't you trust them? All I'm saying is that they have reason to say their product is "better" than the Macrom piece. Now, is that reason due to performance? Possibly, but unless you've talked with the OEM who actually designed that software it's a moot point as there is no way to prove it one way or the other.


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

chadillac3 said:


> http://forum.elitecaraudio.com/showthread.php?threadid=126195&pagenumber=2
> 
> Just in case you had forgotten.
> 
> Why shouldn't you trust them? All I'm saying is that they have reason to say their product is "better" than the Macrom piece. Now, is that reason due to performance? Possibly, but unless you've talked with the OEM who actually designed that software it's a moot point as there is no way to prove it one way or the other.


I still remember that thread....and many of my wishes were looked into..considered...implimented..... as well as others on the team for the up and comming dsp8 and dpn..... absolutley no denying that I wish it was 31 band open Q ....which is the reason why I use 2 of them...and even then it's still very hard to tune to match L & R freq response...but it is still night and day better than every other car audio processor tonaly to date other than the new odr...

but I will say this chad....I have been in and around the industry for many years.....you have only been a poster on a few car audio sites but seem to know everything when infact you don't know crap.....pick your battles dude...


----------



## Thoraudio (Aug 9, 2005)

the other hated guy said:


> your right chad...you know all...I forgot.....wanna fill me in on why I shouldn't ever trust zapco?


how about the fake Denon, actually a Rodek head unit?


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

ummm...what?


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

Oh, wow, I don't know crap!! I do know I should be able to make a general comment about not necessarily believing you without you reacting like I stole your lunch money. 

I mean, seriously, you can't be for real.

How about you TELL us who told you that info then? Was it Robert? Do you have any proof of this yourself?


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

Thoraudio said:


> how about the fake Denon, actually a Rodek head unit?


so...how does that have to do anything about trust...I guess if Zapco was marketing it as Denon sure... but at the time when Zapco was looking for an OEM denon was out of the game and Rodek offered at the time what seemed to be a good platform....but 0 have been sold to date...infact it's on the back burner....


----------



## Thoraudio (Aug 9, 2005)

the other hated guy said:


> so...how does that have to do anything about trust...I guess if Zapco was marketing it as Denon sure... but at the time when Zapco was looking for an OEM denon was out of the game and Rodek offered at the time what seemed to be a good platform....but 0 have been sold to date...infact it's on the back burner....


you know, how apparently they were telling people at the show it was a Denon unit, then later that it was 'based on a Denon', when it was a relabled <200 euro Rodek. 

Just an example.... I ain't gotta dog in this hunt. 

Although it was a Zapco M80 that got me hooked on car audio to begin with.


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

the other hated guy said:


> but I will say this chad....I have been in and around the industry for many years.....you have only been a poster on a few car audio sites but seem to know everything when infact you don't know crap.....pick your battles dude...


 

lol....

 

no offense, man....but, think about it. Car audio competitors aren't the "be all, end all" of all things audio...

open up that metal trunk up top and be a little more relaxed about it...


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

backwoods said:


> lol....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I worked for a manufacture at one time and was offered to run a few as well...the car audio community is a small family...just fyi


----------



## HH>ChuckNorris (Oct 26, 2007)

chadillac3 said:


> Oh, wow, I don't know crap!! I do know I should be able to make a general comment about not necessarily believing you without you reacting like I stole your lunch money.
> 
> I mean, seriously, you can't be for real.
> 
> How about you TELL us who told you that info then? Was it Robert? Do you have any proof of this yourself?


Dude, Randy knows good Engineers!!


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

Thoraudio said:


> you know, how apparently they were telling people at the show it was a Denon unit, then later that it was 'based on a Denon', when it was a relabled <200 euro Rodek.
> 
> Just an example.... I ain't gotta dog in this hunt.
> 
> Although it was a Zapco M80 that got me hooked on car audio to begin with.


now.....please wes....fill me in on who at zapco was saying it was a denon source....


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

HH>ChuckNorris said:


> Dude, Randy knows good Engineers!!


sweet.....it must suck having to live under a false name...prolly while masturbating in a pile of your own feces living at your parents house


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

i wanna know who actually told who


----------



## GaryDavis (Jul 18, 2007)

Please excuse me as I see that this discussion is getting heated. I have demo'd the DC amps, at least their whole lineup 2-3 times in a local shop, in a demo car, and even at a car show. While they sound good, I'm just not convinced with how they actually perform. Its been a while since I've actually heard a well put together car system. What do I know, I just have Bryston amps, and Joseph audio speakers for home, and my car is stock. But my point is every single one of these DC amps that I have hear, seems to be noisy. I would ask the owners about them, they have no idea what I'm talking about. Is that what car audio is? Or does that pertain to these amps particularly? Because I didn't hear it much in other types of amps in other peoples car, but it just seems more pronounced with these amps.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Randy is speaking the truth on this one.


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

thehatedguy said:


> Randy is speaking the truth on this one.


You know what? It's possible it is the truth, but that doesn't mean we can't be question the reality of it. If Robert from Zapco wants to come out and say it, so be it, but I'm not going to take Randy's word as the gospel and have him make personal attacks every time someone does question him. 

My beef is not with you, Jason, and it's not even with Randy's information, but rather the way he chooses to attack anyone who dares to disagree with him. Yes, we all know he's directly backed by werewolf. Yes, we all know he's been about for at least 25 years in car audio. Yes, we've all heard how he's used every single product ever made in car audio.

Maybe I have to be the one that says this **** out loud and take the heat for it. So be it. I'd say it's gotten old, but we hit that point on ECA a long time ago.


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

GaryDavis said:


> Please excuse me as I see that this discussion is getting heated. I have demo'd the DC amps, at least their whole lineup 2-3 times in a local shop, in a demo car, and even at a car show. While they sound good, I'm just not convinced with how they actually perform. Its been a while since I've actually heard a well put together car system. What do I know, I just have Bryston amps, and Joseph audio speakers for home, and my car is stock. But my point is every single one of these DC amps that I have hear, seems to be noisy. I would ask the owners about them, they have no idea what I'm talking about. Is that what car audio is? Or does that pertain to these amps particularly? Because I didn't hear it much in other types of amps in other peoples car, but it just seems more pronounced with these amps.


if you have the time...or car to take a trip....MECA finals in Nashville Tn on the 17th will have kirk profits car using dc amps...and I have 2 of the dsp6's....always open for demoing...you would be surprised on who well they will do against your joseph's


----------



## GaryDavis (Jul 18, 2007)

the other hated guy said:


> if you have the time...or car to take a trip....MECA finals in Nashville Tn on the 17th will have kirk profits car using dc amps...and I have 2 of the dsp6's....always open for demoing...you would be surprised on who well they will do against your joseph's



But my Joseph Audios are speakers? They are Sease excel based cabinets.

I would love to unfortunately with 2 kids, a wife, and 2 business. Its tough. I guess I've been out of the game pretty long now if these amps are getting used in major competition vehicles.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I was just saying he is telling the truth about the two processors. I don't have a clue about the radio though.



chadillac3 said:


> You know what? It's possible it is the truth, but that doesn't mean we can't be question the reality of it. If Robert from Zapco wants to come out and say it, so be it, but I'm not going to take Randy's word as the gospel and have him make personal attacks every time someone does question him.
> 
> My beef is not with you, Jason, and it's not even with Randy's information, but rather the way he chooses to attack anyone who dares to disagree with him. Yes, we all know he's directly backed by werewolf. Yes, we all know he's been about for at least 25 years in car audio. Yes, we've all heard how he's used every single product ever made in car audio.
> 
> Maybe I have to be the one that says this **** out loud and take the heat for it. So be it. I'd say it's gotten old, but we hit that point on ECA a long time ago.


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

chadillac3 said:


> You know what? It's possible it is the truth, but that doesn't mean we can't be question the reality of it. If Robert from Zapco wants to come out and say it, so be it, but I'm not going to take Randy's word as the gospel and have him make personal attacks every time someone does question him.
> 
> My beef is not with you, Jason, and it's not even with Randy's information, but rather the way he chooses to attack anyone who dares to disagree with him. Yes, we all know he's directly backed by werewolf. Yes, we all know he's been about for at least 25 years in car audio. Yes, we've all heard how he's used every single product ever made in car audio.
> 
> Maybe I have to be the one that says this **** out loud and take the heat for it. So be it. I'd say it's gotten old, but we hit that point on ECA a long time ago.


i may have to agree with this guy right here.

i like gospel..but i like to see it with good facts or should i say proof or just concrete material. 

edit: side note..i couldnt help but chuckle a little on this...


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

chadillac3 said:


> You know what? It's possible it is the truth, but that doesn't mean we can't be question the reality of it. If Robert from Zapco wants to come out and say it, so be it, but I'm not going to take Randy's word as the gospel and have him make personal attacks every time someone does question him.
> 
> My beef is not with you, Jason, and it's not even with Randy's information, but rather the way he chooses to attack anyone who dares to disagree with him. Yes, we all know he's directly backed by werewolf. Yes, we all know he's been about for at least 25 years in car audio. Yes, we've all heard how he's used every single product ever made in car audio.
> 
> Maybe I have to be the one that says this **** out loud and take the heat for it. So be it. I'd say it's gotten old, but we hit that point on ECA a long time ago.


chad once again....who cares? you think this is a shocker?...I have had the oportunity to test...use....keep...loan...some of the best equipment known to man...and not just from the person mentioned above..and many years before this thing called the internet and forums.... so who on here can say that? not many if any at all.... yes do I go after you..sure...why...cause all you do is live vicariosuly through other people posts and gossip like women...period....and thenthink yeah know a thing or two...


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

GaryDavis said:


> But my Joseph Audios are speakers? They are Sease excel based cabinets.
> 
> I would love to unfortunately with 2 kids, a wife, and 2 business. Its tough. I guess I've been out of the game pretty long now if these amps are getting used in major competition vehicles.


yes sir....both of ours use the scan tweeters and skaaning drivers...not the most common things you'll find in a car


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

chadillac3 said:


> You know what? It's possible it is the truth, but that doesn't mean we can't be question the reality of it. If Robert from Zapco wants to come out and say it, so be it, but I'm not going to take Randy's word as the gospel and have him make personal attacks every time someone does question him.
> 
> My beef is not with you, Jason, and it's not even with Randy's information, but rather the way he chooses to attack anyone who dares to disagree with him. Yes, we all know he's directly backed by werewolf. Yes, we all know he's been about for at least 25 years in car audio. Yes, we've all heard how he's used every single product ever made in car audio.
> 
> Maybe I have to be the one that says this **** out loud and take the heat for it. So be it. I'd say it's gotten old, but we hit that point on ECA a long time ago.


I'll backup chad on this. i've noticed some of the_other_hated_guy's posts and it is very disappointing how once someone disagrees with him that he'll just go into personal attacks, which this forum isn't about. which is why many of the people on here left ECA to get away from the "Elitist" attitude. plain and simple. It's really none of my business but i don't condone the personal attacks and thats something DIYMA isn't about.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

The original amps from the build house were the Macrom. They consisted of an "off the shelf amp" with this dsp built in. Zapco wanted the dsp but not the off the shelf amp. It took years to get all the technicals worked out to have a Zapco Refrence amp with the same dsp built in. So the Zapco DC Ref amps are Zapco designed amps with this dsp built in.

The headunit is a whole other story. Zapco wanted something that would be the best and when the Denon transport was not available for this unit they decided not to go ahead with it. It is as simple as that. 

This info came from Bob Rugani, through personal conversations I've had with him. I don't know your guys history but Randy is in the loop at Zapco. Robert is on this forum and may chime in if he can keep it PC. 

Matt


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Interesting ....


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

thanks for your insight matt


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Yeap, same here.



Matt R said:


> The original amps from the build house were the Macrom. They consisted of an "off the shelf amp" with this dsp built in. Zapco wanted the dsp but not the off the shelf amp. It took years to get all the technicals worked out to have a Zapco Refrence amp with the same dsp built in. So the Zapco DC Ref amps are Zapco designed amps with this dsp built in.
> 
> The headunit is a whole other story. Zapco wanted something that would be the best and when the Denon transport was not available for this unit they decided not to go ahead with it. It is as simple as that.
> 
> ...


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

the other hated guy said:


> chad once again....who cares? you think this is a shocker?...I have had the oportunity to test...use....keep...loan...some of the best equipment known to man...and not just from the person mentioned above..and many years before this thing called the internet and forums.... so who on here can say that? not many if any at all.... yes do I go after you..sure...why...cause all you do is live vicariosluy through other people posts and gossip like women...period....and thing think yeah know a thing or two...


You simply don't get it. Car audio and these forums are simply a hobby for me. It's not my life. I don't talk about it at work. My family has no clue I do it. It's not my life's work and I don't have anything to lose or gain from it. I don't compete; don't want to, don't care to. 

If you want to go read all my prior posts, you'll never see me bring my real world into these forums. However, my real world experience leads me to believe you're a braggart and have an ego the size of the great state in which I reside. I'm the only person who is going to call you on it from time to time as I have NOTHING to lose by doing so.


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

the other hated guy said:


> sweet.....it must suck having to live under a false name...prolly while masturbating in a pile of your own feces living at your parents house


wow, another really smart guy on the board! you really showed him whos boss. 

ugg


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

internecine said:


> wow, another really smart guy on the board! you really showed him whos boss.
> 
> ugg


Yeah that wasn't too classy was it.


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

werewolf said:


> Interesting indeed ... this is virtually idenitcal to the *Zapco DSP6-SL*
> 
> Inputs, outputs, controller, software screen, etc. ... virtually identical to Zapco.
> 
> Most likely, the same design house used by Zapco and Focal for their new DSP offerings also designed this Macrom unit.


 


the other hated guy said:


> caugh....caugh.....zapco's intitial reject....cough...cough.....


SO, I assume the chip is the only difference?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Software will be a large difference too.


----------



## HH>ChuckNorris (Oct 26, 2007)

the other hated guy said:


> chad once again....who cares? you think this is a shocker?...I have had the oportunity to test...use....keep...loan...some of the best equipment known to man...and not just from the person mentioned above..and many years before this thing called the internet and forums.... so who on here can say that? not many if any at all.... yes do I go after you..sure...why...cause all you do is live vicariosuly through other people posts and gossip like women...period....and thenthink yeah know a thing or two...


Randy invented the Internet and forums? WHOAAAA
BOW DOWN!!!


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

chadillac3 said:


> You simply don't get it. Car audio and these forums are simply a hobby for me. It's not my life. I don't talk about it at work. My family has no clue I do it. It's not my life's work and I don't have anything to lose or gain from it. I don't compete; don't want to, don't care to.
> 
> If you want to go read all my prior posts, you'll never see me bring my real world into these forums. However, my real world experience leads me to believe you're a braggart and have an ego the size of the great state in which I reside. I'm the only person who is going to call you on it from time to time as I have NOTHING to lose by doing so.


You've been selected as this year's winner of the "It's About ****ing Time Someone Said That" award. Congrats!


----------



## Robert_R (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow This post came out of no where.

Few things.......

Why cant you trust us? My self and Bob have been nothing but honest with anyone that ask us a question since we have been with this company. We come from the background of being dealers and know what its like to get BS from a manufacture.....we never thought very highly of people that BS's us so we dont do it in return to our dealers or customers. We never hide behind any problems we have had in the past and we never will. 

The Deck........No one has ever said that unit was a Denon. That was started at CES by dealers that visited the booth and saw the unit. Everyone that we spoke with was told it was not a denon piece and was not made by denon. The project has been all but killed because of issues we have found with the units. The worked fine for about a year but we want our product to last longer than that. 

The Macrom piece.......seems cool....


----------



## HH>ChuckNorris (Oct 26, 2007)

the other hated guy said:


> I worked for a manufacture at one time and was offered to run a few as well...the car audio community is a small family...just fyi


When you worked for TRU Technology doing crap fiberglass work? Haha, you are a joke _homeslice_.

Run a few as well? Please.


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Wow This post came out of now where.
> 
> Few things.......
> 
> ...



I don't think anyone is against you guys persay. Just seems like the information given can make certain people steer away from the brand. I guess they really shouldn't kill the messenger but sometimes it happens. 

I happen to love zapco amps, I'm still scouring for some Studios. Love those amps.


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Wow This post came out of now where.
> 
> Few things.......
> 
> ...



Robert,

I can assure you the thread this course has run has very little do with us trusting or not trusting you. I have spoken with you personally about an issue I had with a DC Ref amp and your support was excellent. This thread has been a long time coming and Zapco in this case would be the collateral damage.

Regards,
Chad


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

HH>ChuckNorris said:


> When you worked for TRU Technology doing crap fiberglass work? Haha, you are a joke _homeslice_.
> 
> Run a few as well? Please.


He worked For TRU? Randy, when was this? I thought you were only a rep for a lil while?


----------



## Robert_R (Jun 18, 2007)

Dam while I was posting I missed three dam pages.

Oh and someone mentioned running the macrom because it was not balanced. The DSP6 comes with Din to RCA cables so you dont have to run it balanced if you chose not to.......just thought I would add that.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Dam while I was posting I missed three dam pages.
> 
> Oh and someone mentioned running the macrom because it was not balanced. The DSP6 comes with Din to RCA cables so you dont have to run it balanced if you chose not to.......just thought I would add that.


Robert, so theres an 8ch version coming along?


----------



## Robert_R (Jun 18, 2007)

Yes there is a 8Ch version coming along.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Yes there is a 8Ch version coming along.


Subscribed, sound good. 

Any particular noteworthy software changes in the tunning dept (that will add more flexibility to the unit) you can hint to?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The real joke is you are wrong on both counts.

Randy was a rep for Tru. And he didn't do any builds for them.



HH>ChuckNorris said:


> When you worked for TRU Technology doing crap fiberglass work? Haha, you are a joke _homeslice_.
> 
> Run a few as well? Please.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Yes there is a 8Ch version coming along.


Great news...


----------



## Robert_R (Jun 18, 2007)

3.5max6spd said:


> Subscribed, sound good.
> 
> Any particular noteworthy software changes in the tunning dept (that will add more flexibility to the unit) you can hint to?



Some good stuff....and then some more good stuff........then some really cool stuff.....then some stuff to try and get rid of some PIA stuff like having to enter the password everytime you log into the dam program.......Man the dealers really wanted that but it really sucks to have to do it every time. 

We are mainly expanding control over a few areas. Also adding another ch as well. We are also looking into some factory integration possibilities. 

The new version of the software with the new "good Stuff" will be out before the DSP8 though. 

Hey I dont want to hijack a post so if you guys want to talk about the DSP8 I think we should start a new post. I am open to thoughts on what you guys might want to see on the zapco software as well.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

kevin k. said:


> Great news...


Yessir, now hoping it wont cost as much as 2 dsp6's....hehe


----------



## HH>ChuckNorris (Oct 26, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> The real joke is you are wrong on both counts.
> 
> Randy was a rep for Tru. And he didn't do any builds for them.


Yeah? How about that F150 converted to Lincoln Navigator that was in ces at their booth?  
Horrible sounding car.


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

alphakenny1 said:


> I'll backup chad on this. i've noticed some of the_other_hated_guy's posts and it is very disappointing how once someone disagrees with him that he'll just go into personal attacks, which this forum isn't about. which is why many of the people on here left ECA to get away from the "Elitist" attitude. plain and simple. It's really none of my business but i don't condone the personal attacks and thats something DIYMA isn't about.


Agreed and all the good things DIYMA has, ECA lacked. I like the fact that most people here have an *open mind * and if there's a problem or concern, it isn't often followed by a fvck off arsehole or go die mentality.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

That was his own personal truck built in his drive way. I've seen the truck in person, and it didn't have horrible fiberglass work.

And the tuning, it was tuned by someone other than Randy.

Wanna keep going?



HH>ChuckNorris said:


> Yeah? How about that F150 converted to Lincoln Navigator that was in ces at their booth?
> Horrible sounding car.


----------



## HH>ChuckNorris (Oct 26, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> That was his own personal truck built in his drive way. I've seen the truck in person, and it didn't have horrible fiberglass work.
> 
> And the tuning, it was tuned by someone other than Randy.
> 
> Wanna keep going?


Oh?
If he's so experienced, why did he have someone else tune for him?
I thought he has 1000 years of exprience under his belt?
Hmmm?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

And I thought you knew everything you were spouting off at.

Guess neither is correct.


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I am open to thoughts on what you guys might want to see on the zapco software as well.


I'm glad you are Robert, but last time I made some criticisms and comments on how to improve the software, the minions came out in full force to try to convince me I was wrong in stating the software needed improvements


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Vestax said:


> Agreed and all the good things DIYMA has, ECA lacked. I like the fact that most people here have an *open mind * and if there's a problem or concern, it isn't often followed by a fvck off arsehole or go die mentality.


Agreed. The whole reason for DIYMA is open discussion, with REASON, not credentials used to support your statements.


----------



## Thoraudio (Aug 9, 2005)

Love the Zap stuff..... the M80 got me hooked. And like Chad said, Zap is just on the fringe of this discussion. I brought up the h/u (and regret doing so) more directed at Randy than Zapco.


but, for the sake of clarity....



[email protected] said:


> The Deck........No one has ever said that unit was a Denon. That was started at CES by dealers that visited the booth and saw the unit. Everyone that we spoke with was told it was not a denon piece and was not made by denon. The project has been all but killed because of issues we have found with the units. The worked fine for about a year but we want our product to last longer than that.





[email protected] said:


> *originally on the Zapco Forums*
> The headunit is not made by Denon but it is *based off the Denon piece*. Like I said this one we have is just the first of many protoypes. So as far as the look of the headunit....we are not to concerned about it right now. We are manily working on performance.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

alphakenny1 said:


> I'll backup chad on this. i've noticed some of the_other_hated_guy's posts and it is very disappointing how once someone disagrees with him that he'll just go into personal attacks, which this forum isn't about. which is why many of the people on here left ECA to get away from the "Elitist" attitude. plain and simple. It's really none of my business but i don't condone the personal attacks and thats something DIYMA isn't about.


Amen!!!!!


----------



## $NotEnough$ (Aug 19, 2007)

npdang said:


> Agreed. The whole reason for DIYMA is open discussion, with REASON, not credentials used to support your statements.


Wow, best post in this entire thread!


----------



## Robert_R (Jun 18, 2007)

Thoraudio said:


> Love the Zap stuff..... the M80 got me hooked. And like Chad said, Zap is just on the fringe of this discussion. I brought up the h/u (and regret doing so) more directed at Randy than Zapco.
> 
> 
> but, for the sake of clarity....



Guess I was not clear enough on my discription of "based" 

Meant we were loking for same performance


----------



## Moore Excess (Jul 21, 2007)

the other hated guy said:


> caugh....caugh.....zapco's intitial reject....cough...cough.....


Interesting.. Were not in the business of buying rejects nor do we currently buy anything from Zapco. Zapcos a top notch company and there are similarities but ours is intended for a totally different purpose, it’s a very small part of the whole picture. If our dsp is to be used as a EQ for your standard amplifiers with x over ect built in then your really only getting a small part ot the possibilities that it was intended for.

We use a modular design amplifier( you can add to the power blocks and transition each set of power supplies to be class A/ AB or class D. If you need more power you simply plug and play making this the most functional application for power in the 12 V

Link to the EXT info attached to this forum is below. Page 2 ½ way down.
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16379&page=2


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Interesting!!

http://www.nextem.co.kr/


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

3.5max6spd said:


> Interesting!!
> 
> http://www.nextem.co.kr/


can anyone care to comment on this link?


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

low said:


> can anyone care to comment on this link?


I will:

*cough* Interesting!! *cough*

Sorry got a little reality cold here....aaheeeemmm....


----------



## Robert_R (Jun 18, 2007)

low said:


> can anyone care to comment on this link?


what do you want to know? Not really sure whats so interesting about that link.


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> what do you want to know? Not really sure whats so interesting about that link.


looks like they make internal dsps as well. if they do, i'd like to explore the amps that use them...perhaps a new system is in place for. 

is this the same company that was used for the zappys?


----------



## Moore Excess (Jul 21, 2007)

low said:


> can anyone care to comment on this link?


Can't get in, after the first page it won't show me any of there products.


----------



## Robert_R (Jun 18, 2007)

low said:


> looks like they make internal dsps as well. if they do, i'd like to explore the amps that use them...perhaps a new system is in place for.
> 
> is this the same company that was used for the zappys?



Nextem is who we use for our DSP chip that is in the DC amplifiers and the DSP6. We have worked with them for about 5 years now I believe......all the years tend to blend together after a while. Lets see the DC were introduced in 05 and I was testing prototypes in 04 and they were here in 03 working with our engineers to get it to work in our Reference amplifiers. so I guess it was 5 years.......Anyways..... A lot of you old timers know we have been trying to get a digital processor for many years now. Nextem came to us with there knowledge and Chip and our engineers worked with there engineers to integrate that DSP into our Reference Analog amplifiers. There engineers came to Modesto a few times to work with our engineers. THe GUI for the software that we use was designed by John Borges here at Zapco with input from my self and a few other dealers, And we are still working with Nextem to evolve our equipment to the next level of digital processing. 

Anything else you would like to know?


----------



## Thoraudio (Aug 9, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Anything else you would like to know?


Is it better to cook prime rib high and fast or slow and low?


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Anything else you would like to know?


well, damnit.

Zapco being honest, and helpful can be such a pain in the *e*-ass..

lol..


If only other companies through the years that have come online would have followed the honest approach...


----------



## Robert_R (Jun 18, 2007)

Prime rib.......slow and low


Were not trying to hide anything.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> We have worked with them for about 5 years now I believe......all the years tend to blend together after a while. Lets see the DC were introduced in 05 and I was testing prototypes in 04 and they were here in 03 working with our engineers to get it to work in our Reference amplifiers. so I guess it was 5 years.......Anyways.....


That was great, really made me chuckle, I feel the same way 



[email protected] said:


> Prime rib.......slow and low


I like to sear first.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

[email protected] FTW..... nice post and honestly goes a seriously long way here I am sure.... at least with me....

BTW- Infrared FTW also.... seer and slow cook....


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

fredridge said:


> [email protected] FTW..... nice post and honestly goes a seriously long way here I am sure.... at least with me....
> 
> BTW- Infrared FTW also.... seer and slow cook....


No microwave and steak. Thats blasphemy.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Infrared is not microwave.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Sear and smoker


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

all it needs now is time alignment 



Hic said:


> Sear and smoker


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

SQ_Baru said:


> Infrared is not microwave.


What is it? 

I'm gonna tear you a new F%^$in a&%&ole for ATTEMPTING to correct me......DIE NOW.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

here is some info




GlasSman said:


> What is it?
> 
> I'm gonna tear you a new F%^$in a&%&ole for ATTEMPTING to correct me......DIE NOW.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for the link. Expensive grills.


----------

